# Windows Movie Maker for Linux?



## Dracojounin7 (Aug 3, 2009)

I want to be able to cut parts of clips and line them up to create an AMV. Any way to get Windows Movie Maker for Xandros or do I need to get something else that does what I need?


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

http://www.osalt.com/movie-maker#


----------



## Dracojounin7 (Aug 3, 2009)

Now I've got a file containing what I think is my target, a file called "cinelerra", no extensions, but my shell considers it a "binary". Please help.


----------



## arochester (Jan 17, 2007)

The osalt link is a bit dated.Cinelerra can be "iffy"

More recent changes.

Check out KDEnlive. Look at the video: 




Check out OpenShot Video Editor.


----------



## briealeida (Jun 3, 2007)

I've fought this battle tooth and nail. I don't do much video editing anymore but I was not satisfied with my choices; perhaps you will have better luck. Here are some links I found useful:

http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/top5-linux-video-editing-system-software/

(^ the best one)

http://www.linux.com/archive/articles/60837
http://www.lockergnome.com/it/2007/01/23/video-editing-for-ubuntu/


----------

